# Abnormal amount of NTs on the internet?



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Debaser said:


> I really hope this is true, and there's some fairly solid reasoning behind it if we accept that there is a high number of NTs on the Internet, considering that most active Internet users are also fairly young. I mean, it's not like I HATE SJs, but their generally narrow and unquestioning minds can be extremely frustrating to deal with and counter-productive. Then there's the fact that they tend to run the world and as such drown the rest of us out. I don't mean to sound arrogant, but I think most of us here could agree that the world would be a better place if run by NTs. The internet has, in my opinion, had a lot of positive impact on the thinking of the younger generations by exposing them to ideas they would never have heard in earlier times - just look at what it's done to organized religion. Only time will tell how much of it will stick and whether or not it will truly lead to an NT outbreak.


Don't hate on the SJ's! I don't want them to go anywhere. I think I scare most of them off, but they're so much fun to torment I married one. Who would I play with if they died off?


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

There's a lot of NTs on the internet. All the SJs and SPs are probably hanging out with friends IRL, playing or watching sport, or playing with their kids. 
There also seems to be a huge number of INFJ's on PerC, considering they're like 1% of the general population.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

For the life of me I don't understand why people would think that people on the internet are representative of the general population in the first place. That's what never even enters people's head when they say, "Why do I see so many _x_ on the internet when there are supposed to be _y_% of _x_ in real life?"


----------



## FolkCat1234 (Jul 29, 2013)

Because the SJs are off doing stuff irl. And of course MBTI is going to be more interesting to intuitives in general. It's an _abstract theory._ If you could sum up the stereotypical Intuitive it would be the head in the clouds thinker.

And I thought I read somewhere that the most active forum on PerC was INFP followed by INTP, INFJ, INTJ, etc.?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Which is is the slowest board?


----------



## FolkCat1234 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know, I can't give you a source on that so it's all just hearsay. But if I had to guess, just from looking, ESFJ.


----------



## PrinceofPride (Feb 27, 2013)

At first I thought it might've just been a bunch of teens claiming to be INxx's because they wanted to feel 'rare' (because I know a lot of teens who go on about how different they are despite being very similar to a majority of the population). But after looking more into it I realize it's just the fact that the NT's are more interested in these types of things. I didn't know too many ISTP's until I started taking classes for woodshop/welding or engineering, but when I go to an art class I feel like I'm surrounded by ISFPs and INFJs.

Also, I feel like I don't see too many ENTJs as compared to other NTs.


----------



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

Just like most social gatherings are filled with SJs SPs...


----------



## UnicornHallow10866 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's because a lot of ENTJs are probably mistyped as INTJs because they assume that being reserved = introversion.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2013)

It isn't just an NT thing. Go to the INFP forum and piss yourself.


----------



## Talfdm (Sep 6, 2013)

Let's employ statistics:

World Population Estimation (2012): 7,017,846,922 for those who are curious.

Internet Users Estimation (2012): 2,405,518,376

NT Percentage Compiled From:

Meyers-Briggs Statistics - 10.3%
MBTI truths: The Real Statistics - 9%
Newly calculated MBTI statistics! - INTJ Forum - 10%
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/8794-mbti-statistics.html - 10%

For ease of calculation, we'll take it as 10%. 

0.1 x 2,405,518,376 = 240,551,837.6 Estimated NTs using the internet. Feel free to round it down :tongue:

I'm sure you meet a couple :laughing:


----------



## Arjan (Jul 31, 2013)

Faballion said:


> I agree that NTs and NFs are drawn to the internet more, however I don't think its possible to type an individual based on a Youtube comment.
> 
> Most people don't realize this, but the NTs are more common in the younger generation, especially with regards to males. This is because the younger generation has to cope with a technology boom/information explosion and honestly, Ne, Ni, Te & Ti are more adapted to handle such things. The older generations are a lot more likely to be SJs because of what the time required of them. Si, in itself, is not the best cognitive function to handle a constant stream of fluctuation, with regards to the information, that we are exposed to daily.
> 
> This is all my guess though. But I honestly believe SPs, NTs and NFs are a lot more common in the younger generation than SJs.


All your guess, or are there any sources to back this up? Most of our personality is said to be predefined genetically, so your statement would either contradict that particular idea, or you just found proof for Lamarcks theory on evolution.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Sensors and feelers are outside doing shit interacting with people. NTs r inside our heads mining the net for info.

When I'm at hm I'm either on the net, eating, sleeping or taking a shit. Sometimes all at once (go figure that one out)


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

I've had the same thought as well. Have to agree though, we seem to be drawn to the internet, but so is everyone else. There are Youtube celebrities online who purport to be NTs that I think maybe mistyped...But since I have nothing to go on save their videos I can't be sure. However I do think some who say they are NTS in reality are actually not, just mistyped.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Even the early computer sphere and the world wide web dweller was NT. It was originally NT world, surprise, surprise h:

It is now becoming more general and in some area even getting more dominated by sensors and feelers. One may call it as progress though, the way past NT had envisioned how collaborative network across the globe will connect every human being in this planet.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------

